# Crab Island



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

First off let me apologize for the sorry pics, we weren't prepared at all. 

Put in at the bridge and went towards the pass to see what we could get into. After about 30 min the swells started getting pretty big so we moved on to the Coast Guard station, it was dead there so we hit flats north of crab island and finally started catching some reds. It was pretty windy so we started off at the west and let the wind push us. On the first pass a faulty knot cost me the first red of the day, couple casts later as the lure was getting close to the yak I saw a nice bull following but I ran out of room and he pulled off. As I drifted by where he was I saw a pack of about 10 bulls cruising the flats, tossed at them but no luck. By this time I had a hunch that it wasn't gonna be our day, I was wrong. The second and third pass produced. First fish was a 22" that we kept, next up was my buddies first saltwater fish a 35" bull that took him on a short but exciting ride, next up were a pair of 29" that I wrangled in. Left after that and was wishing we would have went straight there instead of all the other places. 

All the reds were caught on 3" swim bait (3 with the Ginzu special) in about 2-5 foot of water. The last pic is some marine life that I hooked while reeling in, it had some purple juice dripping off it. Anybody know what it is?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a sea hare. They release purple dye when disturbed.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice. You should have hit the bridge for sheepies.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like fun, I hope this weekend clears up. Just bought a yak this weekend and I'm dieing to try it out.

Tod


----------



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

Couldn't find any live bait and by that I mean half hitch didn't have any. Sheepies were the original plan.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

SHunter said:


> Looks like a sea hare. They release purple dye when disturbed.


Correct that's a sea hare. Aplysia is the genus name, difficult to tell which species since he's all pulled in and pissed off about getting snatched!

Cool catches, well done!
Alex


----------

